# Guitar Gods That Don't Inspire



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

This one was triggered by another post and I thought that an interesting question would be - whom, out of all generally recognized guitar heroes, you don't particularly like? 
I will start with some big names - for me, Joe Bonamassa and SRV .. I appreciate their talents but they don't inspire me a bit.
You don't have to go into details .. just names ...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

YaReMi said:


> This one was triggered by another post and I thought that an interesting question would be - whom, out of all generally recognized guitar heroes, you don't particularly like?
> I will start with some big names - for me, Joe Bonamassa and SRV .. I appreciate their talents but they don't inspire me a bit.
> You don't have to go into details .. just names ...


I don't listen to either but I'm sure live, both would and would have been melt your face off amazing.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Probably many of the "greats" would fall into that category for me. There are a lot of guitarists who have had an important and lasting influence/impact over the years, and I absolutely value their contribution. When I listen to them, I can hear how they influenced the guitarists whose playing I really enjoy. But, I often don't find their playing as awe inspiriting or emotionally compelling as most other people seem to.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stevie Ray tops that list for me.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

This is strictly for guitar inspiration only

I love Randy Rhoads' playing and the music he produces, but for whatever reason I don't find him inspiring. Same with Tony Iommi's work, love it - but I can't say he motivates me to play or reproduce his tone. Eric Johnson, a master with all the right strokes - but I don't like his sound too much.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

John McLaughlin
Makes me want to quit.

BB King makes me want to play. I'll never be able to play like either but at least BB makes it look easy, keeping the dream alive...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Steve Vai. Boring. I couldn't even think of one of his riffs, licks, melodies, etc.

Maybe the beginning of Yankee Rose and that's about it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So easy, it’s sad. I know how important and influential he was, I swear but after reading his autobio, I thought and think Clapton is a total asshole, instant channel change. One exception, Layla, and that’s mostly due to Duane lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve never really been into watching 1980’s lead guitar players suck their own dick.

Give me a Django or Perkins or Derek Trucks and I’m dazzled.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A slippery slope to "judge" other players, but first guy who came to mind? 

I'm with @Guncho +1 for Steve Vai. I like his work on _Eat 'Em & Smile_, but out of a band context, it's boring. 

Take a guy like EVH vs a guy like Vai. Vai is "the better" player/musician/student of the instrument, but he's limited by the rules he knows. EVH did not know the rules. I would rather play with Eddie's reckless abandon than Vai's proficiency. 

One Vai piece I can watch over and over is his duel from Crossroads. A great watch, but to sit through an entire concert of that? Nope!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

keto said:


> So easy, it’s sad. I know how important and influential he was, I swear but after reading his autobio, I thought and think Clapton is a total asshole, instant channel change. One exception, Layla, and that’s mostly due to Duane lol.


thats the opposite of most people...the riff is what people love, the really screeching slide work during the reprise make people turn the dial...in fact my wife did this yesterday lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Top of the list for me. Yngwie Malmsteen. For 5 minutes it seems fantastic. Then boredom sets in.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Top of the list for me. Yngwie Malmsteen. For 5 minutes it seems fantastic. Then boredom sets in.


This is pretty funny:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keef

(dons flame retardant suit)


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Michael Angelo Batio. Incredibly talented yet the playing can only be consumed in small doses


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Keef
> 
> (dons flame retardant suit)


And plays for an over rated singer in an over rated band. Yet I love them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> And plays for an over rated singer in an over rated band. Yet I love them.


Love would fall under "inspiring" in my opinion.

I like a couple of tunes on Goat's Head Soup. Other than that not so much, and such a huge disappointment live.

I know, I know, all those fans can't be wrong...


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Keef
> 
> (dons flame retardant suit)


I would have bet the house your answer was gonna be Rik Emmit, and I . (hides in bomb shelter)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I would have bet the house your answer was gonna be Rik Emmit, and I . (hides in bomb shelter)


Nah my only complaint with Mr. Emmit would be the buzz saw tone I heard back in their haydays. That's just a matter of taste. I would never question his skills or talents, and frankly I don't like doing that about Keef either.

It's just that the Stones and Keef in particular have never really inspired me. It's just a bit sloppier than what I like.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

keto said:


> So easy, it’s sad. I know how important and influential he was, I swear but after reading his autobio, I thought and think Clapton is a total asshole, instant channel change. One exception, Layla, and that’s mostly due to Duane lol.


I like his earlier playing, Mayall, Cream, Blind Faith and then the Dominoes. His book was so disappointing! At one point I realized that, unlike Keith, he doesn’t remember much And probably doesn’t care. I got to the part about Duane’s death, expected some emotions, and .. nothing.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Jack White, plus some others already posted above, plus most shredders.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Slash.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Allan Holdsworth, John McLaughlin. Yes, I know they are legends and both brilliant, but they really do absolutely nothing for me. I liked some of JM's work in his early years with Mahavishnu and Miles Davis- much of that was very cool and inspiring.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Kurt Cobain.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Kurt Cobain.


Is he really considered a "guitar god"?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't think of any players that inspire me to play like them. There are many that I like and may try to figure out how they played something so I can make it mine but I never consciously try to emulate them. I guess that's why I'm still a hack.

Edit: I had to come back to this after thinking about it. Mike Campbell, I have been inspired by his playing and learned some Tom Petty songs lick for lick. He epitomizes lead guitar for me. I don't like players that try to show off. I prefer players that add to the song.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

zztomato said:


> Is he really considered a "guitar god"?


Now I'll play loud....now I'm playing quiet....Now I'll play loud. Good songwriter.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

I appreciate great Jazz players but I just don't have an ear for some of the harmony. At the end of the day, I guess I'm just a blues/rock guy. For example, I'm out at level 2 here:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I can't think of any players that inspire me to play like them. There are many that I like and may try to figure out how they played something so I can make it mine but I never consciously try to emulate them. I guess that's why I'm still a hack.



When I hear the term "Inspired by", I never think "emulate". I've listened to a lot of players that helped to shape the way I approach guitar and play. I sometimes out right steal licks and incorporate them in to my bag of tricks and most of the time never play it exactly like the player I grabbed it from. Some players that inspire me to play, I play nothing like them. In the 80's I spent some considerable time trying to emulate the tone of Ray Flacke. Even bought a Gibson L9 lab series amp like him. That was the last time I really tried to emulate someones tone as I realized its pointless. But his tone and other players influence the tones that I do get, most of which come from my left and right hand approach.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

benum47 said:


> I appreciate great Jazz players but I just don't have an ear for some of the harmony. At the end of the day, I guess I'm just a blues/rock guy. For example, I'm out at level 2 here:


I surround myself with guys who know that stuff, and by osmosis it trickles down.....drip by drip.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> One Vai piece I can watch over and over is his duel from Crossroads. A great watch, but to sit through an entire concert of that? Nope!





SWLABR said:


> One Vai piece I can watch over and over is his duel from Crossroads. A great watch, but to sit through an entire concert of that? Nope!


I can comfortably pass the rest of my days without hearing or seeing Steve Vai (worst case of "guitar face" I've ever seen). BUT, this is my absolute favorite video of guys having a good time and showing off - unfortunately you need to see the longer version from the Crossroads DVD to get the full effect.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Is he really considered a "guitar god"?



It seems that way. I don't share that view but I'm surprised how many do.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Steve Vai. Boring. I couldn't even think of one of his riffs, licks, melodies, etc.
> 
> Maybe the beginning of Yankee Rose and that's about it.


I like Vai in a band context...DLR, Whitesnake etc...it keeps him in check.

There must be a German word to describe his solo stuff though...."amazing yet boring and unenjoyable".
I bought his solo dvd a few years ago. got half way through it then gave it away to my BIL (also a guitarist).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Top of the list:
Clapton. (so much hype. "slow hand"? pffftt... I can play slower.)

Page (just sounds out of tune and noisy to me. Peaked at Stairway to Heaven)
The Stones guys (meh....and sloppy. Overall, the British blues thing leaves me flat)
Beck (i just dont get it...and he seems like an asshole)
Yngwie (amazing technically, but insists upon himself. and an asshole)
Bonamassa (hes fine, but its a lot of the same)
Tom Morello (he is to whammy pedal what Zakk wylde is to pinch harmonics)

Always weird to me when guys like Townshend and G. Harrison etc are on great guitarist lists....some of the great songwriters of all time, yes...but guitarists, no.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Any wanking guitar player who's only fans are other wanking guitar players - Holdsworth, Vai, Malsteen, Bonamassa, Eric Johnson, etc.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Eric Johnson

I feel about him like I feel about both Rush and the Rheostatics. Wow ... talented ... not connecting ... anything else available? Each to their own I think Jason Isbell is great but others put his poser-meter on 10 and hit ignore. 

j


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Jeff Beck - Love his early works with the Yardbirds, but soloing... A lot of gimmicky swells and whammy bar tricks that he has perfected over the years, but after listening for 5 minutes I have to turn him off.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

It's rarely black or white for me, mostly shades of grey 

I gotta say that Bonamassa is pretty bleh to me 
And Gary Moore trying to play blues (or anybody trying to play blues and missing; I guess whether someone "has it" or not is also personal opinion anyway)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I find there are styles of music that don't grab me, and of course there are marquee players associated with those styles. But even in the styles that I'm good with, whether a given player "inspires" me will depend on the tune, but also on what aspects appeal to me on that particular day. FWIW, I like Eric Johnson a lot and have about a half dozen of his albums. But even with him, there are segments where I am prompted to think "Oh jeez, THAT riff again? C'mon man, you know how to do other stuff."

I rarely, if ever, find Jimmy Herring uninspiring. That might be because I'm only familiar with him in contexts that bring out the best in his playing.

And some players can seem uninspiring at first blush, but when you zero in, and maybe even slow them down, it elicits a "Wait, WHAT? How did you DO that?!" reaction.

I've loved Frank Zappa's playing since the mid-'60s when I first heard_ Freak Out_, but even he can be given to mindless noodling in search of a good phrase. So he has his inspiring as well as his uninspiring moments.

I think most players have their moments where they're in the car, idling, waiting for the good phrase to come out of the store.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

For Guitar instrumentalists, my favorite is probably Andy Timmons. The songs are interesting, have pop-like hooks, his tone is great, and the playing suites the style of song. His most recent album:


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guncho said:


> Steve Vai. Boring. I couldn't even think of one of his riffs, licks, melodies, etc.
> 
> Maybe the beginning of Yankee Rose and that's about it.


I'll drop this here for anyone who has not heard this one yet. Bad Horsie


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Steve vai, is amazing but just not for me, seems like a great guy too. If I had his skill I would not play what he plays.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Off the top of my head, Eric Clapton. I like a lot of his early stuff but much like coffee he sucks without Cream. Even though I grew up in the 70's I never really was moved or inspired by Page or Richards. I really liked SRV when he first hit the scene but got tired of him recycling the same dozen riffs he stole from Albert King and Johnny Winter over and over in every song.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I like Vai in a band context...DLR, Whitesnake etc...it keeps him in check.
> 
> There must be a German word to describe his solo stuff though...."amazing yet boring and unenjoyable".
> I bought his solo dvd a few years ago. got half way through it then gave it away to my BIL (also a guitarist).


erstaunlichaberlangweiligundunangenehm 🤪


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Really agree with GuitarT's comment on SRV.

Jeff Beck is another man I admire for his skill level and musicianship, but he doesn't make me wanna reach for my Strat.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I appreciate Bonamassa and Eric Johnson, but they're so good it's like there's no danger in what they do, and that makes in unexciting.

Vai.....I love Vai but he needs to be in a band where someone else is in charge enough to say "the first take was great, we don't need another 20 tracks added." But he is following his muse, so that's cool. 

Vivian Campbell....never liked his tone, never "got" his playing.

Randy Rhoads....I think I just got introduced to him too late. By the time the "Tribute" album came out, I was already too deep into EVH. I actually prefer seeing him in live videos, without all of the double and triple tracking, because when he is interacting with the band musically, he sounds more organic.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Rollin Hand said:


> I appreciate Bonamassa and Eric Johnson, but they're so good it's like there's no danger in what they do, and that makes in unexciting.



This is an interesting observation. To me both these guys come off as somewhat sterile and clinical sounding. IMO of course. 

Nothing beats the sound of when it seems the guitar player is playing at the edge of his abilities and is about to lose control. Only to land on his feet in the knick of time.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

There's no question about Bonamassa's talent, but when he gets to wanking for 5 minutes in the middle of an otherwise good song, I gotta shut it off.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I kind of cherry pick what I like about "guitar gods". Whether it's certain songs, a guitar sound, a technique, knowledge etc. I might appreciate what they do, but they might not be a source of inspiration. To me, it doesn't make them overrated, it just might not be my thing.

The other thing is: I'm much more likely to be inspired by a live performance than a YouTube video. And it's gotta be the whole band cooking as well. Not just the guitar player.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> I kind of cherry pick what I like about "guitar gods". Whether it's certain songs, a guitar sound, a technique, knowledge etc. I might appreciate what they do, but they might not be a source of inspiration. To me, it doesn't make them overrated, it just might not be my thing.
> 
> The other thing is: I'm much more likely to be inspired by a live performance than a YouTube video. And it's gotta be the whole band cooking as well. Not just the guitar player.


An actual post with nuance.....you win a zircon encrusted guitar pick.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

YaReMi said:


> This one was triggered by another post and I thought that an interesting question would be - whom, out of all generally recognized guitar heroes, you don't particularly like?
> I will start with some big names - for me, Joe Bonamassa and SRV .. I appreciate their talents but they don't inspire me a bit.
> You don't have to go into details .. just names ...


Eric Johnson and Steve Vai for me.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

keto said:


> So easy, it’s sad. I know how important and influential he was, I swear but after reading his autobio, I thought and think Clapton is a total asshole, instant channel change. One exception, Layla, and that’s mostly due to Duane lol.


Thems is fighting words! Lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Still waiting for someone to mention the name I thought would be all over these pages. 

(p.s., no, it's not Würzel  )


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

jb welder said:


> Still waiting for someone to mention the name I thought would be all over these pages.
> 
> (p.s., no, it's not Würzel  )


Slash?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Josephdlp said:


> Slash?


Nope, Slash was already mentioned.
This guy is no virtuoso, but I think more people hold him up as a 'guitar great' than Cobain, who was mentioned.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

jb welder said:


> Nope, Slash was already mentioned.
> This guy is no virtuoso, but I think more people hold him up as a 'guitar great' than Cobain, who was mentioned.


Frusciante?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Josephdlp said:


> Frusciante?


Nope. A very, very, prolific artist.
I'll quit with the 'nopes' and just 'ding' when vee haf a veener.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Nope. A very, very, prolific artist.
> I'll quit with the 'nopes' and just 'ding' when vee haf a veener.


EVH?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Malmsteen


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Thems is fighting words! Lol


Yeah, I get it. I owned all the Cream, Mayall, solo 70's etc. Just a horrid human being is all, and by his own admission, plus who knows what that he left out.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

zztomato said:


> EVH?


The edge


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Slash.


good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't think Slash is all that & a bag of chips.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I loved the album "Abraxas" when I was a kid, but the adult me finds Santana kinda boring. Like one long extended jamb and it all sounds the same.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jb welder said:


> Nope, Slash was already mentioned.
> This guy is no virtuoso, but I think more people hold him up as a 'guitar great' than Cobain, who was mentioned.


Jack White


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Jack White


He was also already mentioned. This guy is seriously prolific. And serious love him or hate him type.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Satch?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

surprised about some of the qualifiers for guitar gods.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Knopfler


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Already mentioned, but Clapton and Santana are certainly up there for me.

Everyone is entitled to a bad day every now and then, but when you are in bad decades, you gotta do the right thing and pack it in. Even the most rampant fan has to admit that hearing the same mediocre version of After Midnight every show starts to get old.

Then there are the guys that are so good that I am not inspired by them anymore... I was when I was a beginning player and thought "That's awesome, I'm going to learn that!!", and then I realized that (example) Lenny Breau is a freakish god and I will NEVER play anything like him.. and maybe I'm a quitter, but that dulled him for me, lol.

FWIW, I've found a happy medium in Jerry Garcia and Trey Anastasio, if I could play like either of them, I would be a happy guy.
C


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> Really agree with GuitarT's comment on SRV.
> 
> Jeff Beck is another man I admire for his skill level and musicianship, but he doesn't make me wanna reach for my Strat.


With Jeff Beck, the reason I won't reach for my Strat is that the notes he's playing do not exist on mine 
I do admire his playing though.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I loved the album "Abraxas" when I was a kid, but the adult me finds Santana kinda boring. Like one long extended jamb and it all sounds the same.


Santana is Kenny G of guitar.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Still waiting for someone to mention the name I thought would be all over these pages.


Gilmour?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> Gilmour?


that dude has to be one of the most inspirational players out there. gear, tone, style. all top notch, in my opinion of course


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

vadsy said:


> that dude has to be one of the most inspirational players out there. gear, tone, style. all top notch, in my opinion of course


I agree


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

keto said:


> Yeah, I get it. I owned all the Cream, Mayall, solo 70's etc. Just a horrid human being is all, and by his own admission, plus who knows what that he left out.


I always liked his work ,right to the end, spent a lot of time playing along with his LP's and still do.
He went down a road that many people I know have as well, I met a gal when I was 20 that made me choose a ramp off that road. I read his book and I have a different take than some of you folks.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I would say a lot of the shred instructional guys from back in the day. Amazing players, tons of material, but meh inspiration. Probably because I never got to 1/4 of their level.

Marty Friedman
Paul Gilbert
Yngwie Malmsteen
Michael Angelo Batio
George Lynch
John Petrucci


Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> He was also already mentioned. This guy is seriously prolific. And serious love him or hate him type.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gavz said:


> I would say a lot of the shred instructional guys from back in the day. Amazing players, tons of material, but meh inspiration. Probably because I never got to 1/4 of their level.
> 
> Marty Friedman
> Paul Gilbert
> ...



I would agree with that. The fretboard gymnastics gets old really fast. Technical prowess is OK, but I just can't connect with it.

Jeff Beck is another, some I like, but take that whammy bar away from him.

Contrary to a lot, and even myself in general, I do like Eric Johnson. I love his phrasing and he plays actual songs. Ah Via Musicom is an album I keep returning to.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fretzel said:


> Satch?


I always hated his tone....him and Dimebag Darrell.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 359742


Not John Mayer


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> A very, very, prolific artist.


Bucketface


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Still waiting for someone to mention the name I thought would be all over these pages.
> 
> (p.s., no, it's not Würzel  )


Ritchie Blackmore?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Still no mention. I'm pretty sure he's more prolific than any other mentioned, plays one of the most iconic guitars around and has stuck with it most of his (long) career.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Still no mention. I'm pretty sure he's more prolific than any other mentioned, plays one of the most iconic guitars around and has stuck with it most of his (long) career.


Neil Young would fit everything but the guitar god part


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Still no mention. I'm pretty sure he's more prolific than any other mentioned, plays one of the most iconic guitars around and has stuck with it most of his (long) career.


how about Tony Iommi?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Still no mention. I'm pretty sure he's more prolific than any other mentioned, plays one of the most iconic guitars around and has stuck with it most of his (long) career.


Angus young? I can’t stand AC/DC


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Neil Young would fit everything but the guitar god part


Ding Ding Ding!!! You are now 'worth a million in prizes' as that other feller said.
I agree on the guitar god thing, but many do hold him up as such. I do find him inspirational, but a lot of people say 'I just don't get it'. For sure I thought he would have an early appearance on this list. Before Cobain, at least.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A southern man don't need him around anyhow.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Ding Ding Ding!!! You are now 'worth a million in prizes' as that other feller said.
> I agree on the guitar god thing, but many do hold him up as such. I do find him inspirational, but a lot of people say 'I just don't get it'. For sure I thought he would have an early appearance on this list. Before Cobain, at least.


You gave it away with "prolific" and "iconic". 😎


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ding ding indeed! No, not a "guitar god", but iconic indeed and great tone for the genre, ie very inspiring, compared to Derek Trucks' "weasel tone". I feel better now.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Ding ding indeed! No, not a "guitar god", but iconic indeed and great tone for the genre, ie very inspiring, compared to Derek Trucks' "weasel tone". I feel better now.


When Neil is jam'n, everybody take 2 steps back and give the man room to groove! 

Yeah, I'm a fan.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

David henman 

/cape swoosh
/smoke bomb
/disappear


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guncho said:


> I don't listen to either but I'm sure live, both would and would have been melt your face off amazing.


Yes, you are correct. Have seen them both live and my face still has remnants of blistering,...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

benum47 said:


> I appreciate great Jazz players but I just don't have an ear for some of the harmony. At the end of the day, I guess I'm just a blues/rock guy. For example, I'm out at level 2 here:


Level VI,...Liberated Dissonance,... my sister has a cat that has this down perfectly when it walks across the keys of her piano,... nails it every time, 🎹🐈


----------

